# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  روز شمار کنکور 98 !

## MehranWilson



----------


## Miss.Sad

> 


*
این شکلی تاپیکا استرس آورناااا 


*

----------


## ali.asghar

_201 روز تا کنکورتجربی /200 روز تا کنکور ریاضی 
/_

----------


## Amin6

۲۰۰ روز روزی ۱۲ ساعت بخونید میشه ۲۴۰۰ ساعت ؛ ینی برابر با اونی که ۳۰۰ روز خونده روزی ۸ ساعت!
زیر ۱۰۰۰ نشدید هرچی خواستید بگید :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  [خواستم بگم زیر ۳۰۰ گفتم بزار همون ۱۰۰۰ بگم کسی نیاد بگه اغراق کردی]
[ خطاب به اونایی ک خوابیدن تو تاپیکای برگزاری کنکور قدیم در سال ۹۹ ]

----------


## ha.hg

سلام خدمت شما
خیلی عذر میخوام ولی نتیجه این تاپیک چیه دقیقا؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ۲۰۰ روز روزی ۱۲ ساعت بخونید میشه ۲۴۰۰ ساعت ؛ ینی برابر با اونی که ۳۰۰ روز خونده روزی ۸ ساعت!
> زیر ۱۰۰۰ نشدید هرچی خواستید بگید [خواستم بگم زیر ۳۰۰ گفتم بزار همون ۱۰۰۰ بگم کسی نیاد بگه اغراق کردی]
> [ خطاب به اونایی ک خوابیدن تو تاپیکای برگزاری کنکور قدیم در سال ۹۹ ]


*عه یافتم آیدیتونو 

*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> سلام خدمت شما
> خیلی عذر میخوام ولی نتیجه این تاپیک چیه دقیقا؟


*
ایجاد استرس و دلهره در سربازان نبرد سنگین کنکور 98 

*

----------


## Saeed744

> سلام خدمت شما
> خیلی عذر میخوام ولی نتیجه این تاپیک چیه دقیقا؟


حالا سوال من اینه نتیجه بقیه تاپیکا چیه مگه؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## maryam13

قبلا که دعوا برا معدل مثبت بشه و ..اینا بود اگه معدل مثبت بشه فلان رتبه رو میارم... الانم تاپیکا شده روز شمارو ناامیدی و جا زدن و از همین الان برا کنکور 99اماده شدنکسی که قدر زمان رو ندونه 1000روز هم بهش مهلت بده هیچ کاری نمیکنه

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam13


قبلا که دعوا برا معدل مثبت بشه و ..اینا بود اگه معدل مثبت بشه فلان رتبه رو میارم... الانم تاپیکا شده روز شمارو ناامیدی و جا زدن و از همین الان برا کنکور 99اماده شدنکسی که قدر زمان رو ندونه 1000روز هم بهش مهلت بده هیچ کاری نمیکنه


همه ایندشون رو  در  ارزو هاشون می بینن تصورشان وایندشون خیالاتشان است / اینده رفتار و عادت ها و شیوه کار ما در حال است / کاش یاد بگیریم که بجای موانع امکانات و .. رو ببینیم 
تا 99 هم راضی نیستن بعضی ها میگن تا 1400 /_

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بَده بهتون گفت چقدر تا کنکور مونده ؟ اگر اینقدر آزاردهندَس خب میتونید خیلی راحت ازش رد شید و برید تاپیک کنکور نظام قدیم تا 1400 !
> اَه : |


_آره خیلی بده_

----------


## maryam13

> _
> همه ایندشون رو  در  ارزو هاشون می بینن تصورشان وایندشون خیالاتشان است / اینده رفتار و عادت ها و شیوه کار ما در حال است / کاش یاد بگیریم که بجای موانع امکانات و .. رو ببینیم 
> تا 99 هم راضی نیستن بعضی ها میگن تا 1400 /_


خخخخخ واقعا تا 1400با کنکور -خیالشون راحت بازم چند مدت بهشون سر اینکه دو نوع سوال مطرح میشه یا نه تاثیر قطعیه یا مثبت  استرس وارد میکنن و هیچی نمیخونن اش همون اشه البته ممکنه شرایط کنکورای بعد سخت تر هم بشه

----------


## MehranWilson

*
تا نگاه میکنی وقت رفتن است

باز هم همان قصه ی همیشگی :

ناگهان چقد زود دیر می شود...*

----------


## Special-Girl

*

آپش کردم
تا اگر کسی تاالان تو خواب نازه بیدار بشه
تا  زمان اعلام نتایج ، مثل من حسرت نخوره ...*

----------


## maryam13

25هفته دیگه

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> 25هفته دیگه


27

----------


## MehranWilson

185 روز = 26 هفته و 3 روز

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_185 روز دیگه این موقع یا داریم قصه هنرنماییمون رو برای بقیه تعریف میکنیم یا قصه کسی که چندبار شکست خورده و بالاخره موفق شده(محض دلخوشی خانواده)_

----------


## MehranWilson

> واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (4):  طبق قضیه تقسیمات 185 تقسیم بر 7 سینویس هفته های باقی مانده میشه 26 هفته و 3 روز

----------


## SinaAhmadi

سال 2019  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (8): 
امسال سال کامیابی من است ...امسال رو جوری که میخواین بسازین ...
امشب یه کاغذ و یه خودکار بردار..با خودت فکر کن ..تا سال دیگه این موقع ینی 2020 دوس داری کجا باشی ؟ دوس داری به چیز های رسیده باشی ؟چه هدفایی داری که میخوای توی این یه سال بهشون برسی ..؟
با امید و هیجان قلبی همشون رو لیست کن...
بهش باور داشته باش وبراش تلاش کن..مدام لیست ارزوهات رو مرور کن..تلاش مرور تلاش مرور ...و چشم باز میکنی میبینی 2020 رسیده و تو جلوی همه ارزوهات تیک زدی ! به خودت خدات و ارزوهات ایمان داشته باش 
امسال سال کامیابی توست !
با ارزوی موفقیت برای تمامی دوستان خوبم

----------


## Dayi javad

*حدود 16 هفته !
هر هفته بتونین تو هر درس 5 درصد پیشرفت کنین (ینی 5درصد از تست های کنکور )

تو 16 هفته 90 درصد !

30 درصدشم نتونین بزنین 60 درصد !


ینی کافیه هر هفته تو هر درس ( به جز زیست شما 2 تست در هفته از خودتون کنین ! ) یک سومشم نتونین بزنین نهایتش ! میشه حدود 20 تست ! 

ینی درصد بالای 60 تو عمومی ها !
درصد حدود 50 تو تخصصی ها 

واقعا چیز غیر منطقی نیس!

البته اینطور ک من گفتم ن ک برین اینجوری بخونینا !

من این هفته و دو تا تست فقط مثال بود برای درک این راه !
چون مباحث مث هم نیستن و سخت و آسون دارن !

موفق باشین*

----------


## Dayi javad

*اوووووووووووه 26 هفته مونده یکی از مریدان میگ 26 هفته مونده 

فک کردم 4 ماه دیگ کنکور


پس هفته 2 درصد اگ بتونین از خودتون کنین دیگ تموم ! 

هفته ای دو درصد  از خودتون کنید

ینی تو عمومی ها کافیه شما هر دو هفته روی یک تست کنکور مسلط شین !  
تو زیست هفته ای یک تست یاد بگیرین !
تو شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک  هفته 0/75 درصد یک تست رو از خودتون کنید  

اصن 6 هفتهشم میگیم جز مباحث خیلی سخت میفته نمیونین تستاشو بزنین !
2 هفتشم جمع بندی !

دیگ چی بگم 


ب خدا حال ندارم
حسش نیس
شرایطش نیس

وگرنه خودم نشون میدادمتون*

----------


## Insidee

5هفته نبود

----------


## MehranWilson

ای خدا 200 روز شد 40 روز

----------


## aretmis

> ای خدا 200 روز شد 40 روز


38روز

----------


## Insidee



----------


## Insidee

34روز :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

تقریبا از ۳۰۰روز فرصت فقط ۳۴ روزش مونده  :Yahoo (13): 
حوصلم سر رفته تاپیک تعویق کنکورم بستن ی کم کل کل کنیم :Y (509):

----------


## Insidee

چطوری کنکوری :Yahoo (4): 
4هفته نبود

----------


## M.javaddd

فکر کنم ۲۰۰ روز گذشته، نهایتا به اندازه سه هفته زمان برده باشه!! یعنی همینقدر سریع :Yahoo (4):  چهار هفته کامل، یعنی ۲۸ روز دیگه داریم...میدونم حس و حال هممون یجوریه، ولی حتی اگه صفر هم هستی، توی این ۲۸ روز حداقل میتونی به درصد ۳۰-۴۰ برسی، پس نا امید نشو...اکه الان بخوای بشینی و دست روی دست بزاری و غصه بخوری،این روزها هم میگذره...از این چهار هفته لذت ببرید

----------


## Insidee

14روز :Yahoo (15):

----------


## parsa01

> 14روز


نه دیگه 17 روز تجربی 16 روز ریاضی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## cAc TuS

نخیر 15  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*تا کنکور 98: 
23040 دقیقه فرصت دارید 
همچنین شما تا کنکورامسال 1382400 ثانیه وقت دارید
حدود 1 میلیون ثانیه! برای پزشک شدن هنوز هم دیر نیست
#گاندی*

----------


## nani87

> نه دیگه 17 روز تجربی 16 روز ریاضی


نه دیگه 15 روز تجربی 14 روز ریاضی؛(+با همون استیکر خدای جنگ: دی؛ نبود خدای جنگ خیلی حس میشه؛ :Yahoo (106):

----------


## NimaHdp

(( ...و کنکور از رگ گردن به شما نزدیک تر است. جز اندکی، آن را نمی‌دانند ))

امیدوارم بترکونید!

----------


## morteza25

سلام دوستان
کسی کنکور 97 خارج تجربی با پاسخ تشریحی اش رو داره؟

----------


## Neda98

سلام من یه سوال دارم
با این درصد ها منطقه سه حدودا چه رتبه ای میشه کسب کرد
ادبیات ۶۰
عربی ۶۵
دینی ۷۰
زبان ۳۰
ریاضی ۷۰
زیست ۲۰
فیزیک ۶۰
شیمی۶۰

----------


## Zahra77

> سلام من یه سوال دارم
> با این درصد ها منطقه سه حدودا چه رتبه ای میشه کسب کرد
> ادبیات ۶۰
> عربی ۶۵
> دینی ۷۰
> زبان ۳۰
> ریاضی ۷۰
> زیست ۲۰
> فیزیک ۶۰
> شیمی۶۰


*سلام 
ما نرم افزار تخمین رتبه نیستیم والا 
بزن تو گوگل تخمین رتبه همشو میاره واست 
------------------------------ 
ازین تاپیکا اپ نکنین من استرس میگیرم مرسی: ))!*

----------


## im.awbol



----------


## mahdi_artur

*این 12 روز اگه خوب بخونید پزشکی رو شاخشه مخصوصاً کسایی که تازه شروع کردن هر روز یه درس رو ببندید بعدشم کنکورای 95 تا 97 رو بزنید قطعاً پزشکی آزاد رو میارید
*

----------


## im.awbol

> *این 12 روز اگه خوب بخونید پزشکی رو شاخشه مخصوصاً کسایی که تازه شروع کردن هر روز یه درس رو ببندید بعدشم کنکورای 95 تا 97 رو بزنید قطعاً پزشکی آزاد رو میارید
> *


داداش چطوری این حرفو داری میزنی ؟؟؟
من یه ساله دارم میخونم هنوز نمیدونم پزشکی آزاد میارم یا ن . اگه معجزه ای چیزی داری بگو ماهم بیاریم تو این ۱۲ روز

----------


## im.awbol

همچنان میگذرد

----------


## Zahra77

> داداش چطوری این حرفو داری میزنی ؟؟؟
> من یه ساله دارم میخونم هنوز نمیدونم پزشکی آزاد میارم یا ن . اگه معجزه ای چیزی داری بگو ماهم بیاریم تو این ۱۲ روز


*عجایب ندیده با آرتور ))!
شوخی میکنه باو )! 
12 روز ) ! 
بخندیم گریه کنیم نمیدونم*

----------


## Panizz

> *این 12 روز اگه خوب بخونید پزشکی رو شاخشه مخصوصاً کسایی که تازه شروع کردن هر روز یه درس رو ببندید بعدشم کنکورای 95 تا 97 رو بزنید قطعاً پزشکی آزاد رو میارید
> *


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
حالا پرستاری هوشبری چیزی شاید

----------


## parsa01

11 روز :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## A.H.M

11 روز و 13 ساعت باقیمانده تا رسیدن به هدفم
کوک چهارم رو محکم تر میزنم به امید خدا

----------


## aretmis

> *این 12 روز اگه خوب بخونید پزشکی رو شاخشه مخصوصاً کسایی که تازه شروع کردن هر روز یه درس رو ببندید بعدشم کنکورای 95 تا 97 رو بزنید قطعاً پزشکی آزاد رو میارید
> *


کمر دیگه پاسخ گو نیست :Yahoo (4): 
تمام اعضا و جوارح م رگ به رگ شد! :Yahoo (4):

----------

